# Missions Organizations



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 13, 2008)

What are some good missions organizations?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 13, 2008)

If you are a calvinistic baptist like me World Team, Christar, Crossworld, and Pioneers do some good work. If you are Reformed Baptist in ARBC go with ARBC, if more independant minded go with To Every Tribe, David Sitton's group. If PCA, Mission to the World. If you want to be a tentmaker, come and teach english as a second language.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 13, 2008)

How would one go about being a tent maker? What are the qualifications?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a "tentmaker" and I think this is what Pergy is referring to. I am pastor of a local church and also an assistant manager. My tentmaking as an manager is the means to pay my own way so I can minister in my church, which can not fully support me.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I'm a "tentmaker" and I think this is what Pergy is referring to. I am pastor of a local church and also an assistant manager. My tentmaking as an manager is the means to pay my own way so I can minister in my church, which can not fully support me.



Yeah, I was wondering how one becomes an english teacher(as a second language) for missions.

Does one need an english degree? Does one need a ministry degree? Does one need a degree at all? Could someone take a break from college and work under missionary?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 13, 2008)

Columbia International University and other missions minded schools can get you a TESL (teaching english as a second language) certificate in a few short weeks.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 13, 2008)

Amazing... I'll have to look into that as a future option.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 13, 2008)

Our mission is Equip which has a broad theological base within the confines of the Apostle's Creed--reformed, generic evangelical, and moderate charismatic to name a few. It's a great place for people like ourselves who are older and self-supporting. They provide minimal logistical support and you don't have to ask their permission to sneeze, as is the case with some other boards. (O.k. that's hyperbole) If you have a a reasonable plan and can defend it, you can run with it. You set your own support level. A lot of people have affiliate and/or seconding relationships with other mission boards which means that on the field you can use the others' infrastructure without having to jump through all their hoops or have them tell you where to go when and what to do how.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 13, 2008)

I got my TEFL certification from i-to-i. It was easy and inexpensive. I did teach some English classes in Mexico, and I think if I'd been willing to run a real business I could have supported myself that way but it would have left very, very little time for ministry (I was turning down requests for classes pretty frequently).


----------

